# Greetings! from Utah



## Kelly Allred (May 30, 2019)

Hello Brothers,

I'm not new to Freemasonry, but I am new to this site.  I have been a Freemason for 12 years.  Runs in my blood.  I have 5 sons, with the 3 oldest in DeMolay.  I hope to get to know you all better.

Bro Kelly Allred


----------



## Brother JC (May 30, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Glen Cook (May 30, 2019)

Wait. Who are you?


----------



## Bloke (May 31, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## Kelly Allred (May 31, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Wait. Who are you?



Hello my MW ol'friend. I came here because I hear your trolling is legendary.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 31, 2019)

I troll, therefore I am. It’s an existentialist kinda thang.


----------



## Bro Sony (May 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jun 6, 2019)

Welcome Brother


----------

